# 30ml Bottle For Mixing



## Snape of Vape (5/5/14)

Afternoon muggles,

I'm trying to find some 30ml glass/plastic bottles that I can use to mix my juices in. Anyone know where I can find? The guys at eciggies that I buy from only have the 10ml plastic ones and I'm kind of over mixing only 10ml at a time.

Appreciate any feedback


----------



## thekeeperza (5/5/14)

Try Vally Vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/5/14)

Great thanks, I'll have a look. I'm interested in a glass bottle but if I can't find I'll get some of these. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (5/5/14)

plastic, well i got a bunch from my local pharmacy the one time. was a bit pricey, think i had to pay like R3 each


----------

